# good spot for flatheads?



## hammer40

whats a good place to catch flatheads in northeast ohio? only know of a few places that have em, never had any luck


----------



## catfish_hunter

I very much doubt that anyone is gonna give you any of their holes, BUT...Where are you located exactly and how far do you want to travel to fish?


----------



## hammer40

im in the cleveland area and i like to stay within about an hour or so, not too much further


----------



## BigMha

Hammer...i'm in the cleveland area also, PM me some time and maybe we can team up on those flatties...i'm also looking 4 a fishing buddy to do some tight lining with...gimme a shout out if you're interested. i fish westbranch and ladue for channels, but have never hunted flatties and i'd love to give it a try.


----------



## Bluefinn

I've seen some huge catfish caught at Mosquito. I guess they were flatheads.


----------



## hammer40

u ever get any nice channels out of west brach???


----------



## hammer40

Bluefinn said:


> I've seen some huge catfish caught at Mosquito. I guess they were flatheads.


o ya there is definitely flatties at mosquito, kinda hard to target em there in my opinion


----------



## catfish_hunter

There are some very nice channel cats in lake erie, We catch them almost every time I go up there walleye fishing!


----------



## Fisherman 3234

The closest river that has flatheads near Cleveland is the Huron river. They have a decent population in there. When I was talking to the game warden at the walleye run last weekend in maumee and he was telling me how they have been tracking some Flatheads (through chips) going out into lake erie. Imagine catching a Flathead that is out in Lake erie after spending quite a bit of time in there. It would probably have pretty good size to him. Also, maumee river has some Flattys in there as well. But fishing for Flattys in the Huron and Maumee can be fairly difficult due to not as many numbers of them as opposed to the GMR, Scioto, and Muskingum rivers which has tons of them.


----------



## hammer40

thanks for the info


----------



## hammer40

anybody hook into any flattys yet this year?


----------



## ChrisB

I got a couple small ones in late march. Thats how it always goes. The bigger ones dont turn on good untill the water gets into the mid 60's. Got them out of the GMR on cut shad and bluegill heads. Thats the ticket for early season flattys. Up north were your at flatheads are few and far. I fished Mesqueto for crappie once and caught a 3 or 4 pounder. So they are there. Try and target the same areas crappie are in. Submerged timber near deeper water. they come in to feed on baitfish at night. Use whatever baitfish are most abundent there. Hopefully there are shad. Use them live and dont forget to leave your bail open!!!! I learned that the hard way when I was a kid. I lost my snoopy pole!!! Also, any river will problelbly hold flatheads. I didn't think a small river like the Hocking had them in there but there was actually some decent ones in there. Biggest I caught was about 19 and a half pounds. Good luck to ya and let us know if you find a good spot. I never hear any of my friends up there talk about catfishing.


----------



## slimdaddy45

ChrisB said:


> I got a couple small ones in late march. Thats how it always goes. The bigger ones dont turn on good untill the water gets into the mid 60's. Got them out of the GMR on cut shad and bluegill heads. Thats the ticket for early season flattys. Up north were your at flatheads are few and far. I fished Mesqueto for crappie once and caught a 3 or 4 pounder. So they are there. Try and target the same areas crappie are in. Submerged timber near deeper water. they come in to feed on baitfish at night. Use whatever baitfish are most abundent there. Hopefully there are shad. Use them live and dont forget to leave your bail open!!!! I learned that the hard way when I was a kid. I lost my snoopy pole!!! Also, any river will problelbly hold flatheads. I didn't think a small river like the Hocking had them in there but there was actually some decent ones in there. Biggest I caught was about 19 and a half pounds. Good luck to ya and let us know if you find a good spot. I never hear any of my friends up there talk about catfishing.


there are some big flatheads in the hocking i got one outa there that was 56.5 lbs


----------



## Fisherman 3234

Any river connected to the Ohio will probably have flatheads somewhere in them. The Maumee and Huron rivers have flatheads due to the fact that they were introduced in those rivers decades ago. (They are not connected to the ohio river watershed.)


----------



## ChrisB

not to shcoked slimdaddy. I think its all of those crappie i there. And most people I know fish it for smallies. Which they so very well with too. Where was it? South of Whites Mill, or up towards Logan. Cause we took a conoe trip down the Hocking strating up past logan and saw some beautiful spots. There is also a few right by Hocking college.


----------



## lsheets94

hooked a flathead at buckeye a week ago


----------



## Lewzer

I got about a 25 lb'r last week at Mosquito on the north end on a 1/16th oz. jig and minnow and my light-med walleye rod. 
I did manage to boat it on 10lb line.
Mosquito is probably your best bet for NEO.


----------



## lsheets94

nice job you dont relize how much lb test line that it can really handle nice job


----------

